# Résidus Open Office



## phildu (30 Août 2012)

Bonjour, 
je suis avec MAC OS 10.7.4. Je  tournais avec Open Office 3.3.0. J'ai installé Apache 3.4.1. Suite à  cela, une fenêtre me demandant si je veux la restauration des fenêtres  reste présente à l'écran sans que je puisse la faire disparaitre. Plus  grave, lorsqu'un fichier XLS est activé, Open office ne s'ouvre pas  automatiquement donc je dois aller dans Open Office pour l'ouvrir en  particulier. de plus, l'application ne s'arrête que si on la force à quitter. J'ai tout nettoyé (me semble t il...) et je suis revenu  avec 3.3.0 mais j'ai toujours le souci. Un utilisateur open office me dit de virer mes plist d'open (que je ne trouve nul part) et d'appliquer la maintenance de désinstallation préconisée par Mac Intosh (je ne vois pas de quoi il parle). Merci de vos pistes de  réflexion.


----------



## Delgesu (30 Août 2012)

Peut-être pourrais-tu aussi regarder de ce côté là, en remplacement de OpenOffice. Chez moi ça a corrigé pas mal de bugs:

http://fr.libreoffice.org/


----------

